# 240 sx...yes or no?



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

i went to a dealership today to look at a 1991 240sx. its white with black leather interior, tinted windows, sunroof, and only has 73000 miles on it. theres not a scratch or dent on the exterior and the interior is immaculate except for very minor dings in the driver seat. the price for this car is 4995.00 if i pay cash on the spot, or if i finance which i will probibly do if i get it, it will come out to 5995.00. now my question is, is it worth the price and if so, what can i do with this car once i get it. i mean, it only has a 4 banger, so im kinda concerned i may be wasting my money. otherwise im gonna buy a 1994 z28 camaro in which i know is a decent investment. im not a car pro at this point but im working on it and i also have friends that are and they'll help if i need it. Im in the air force and im not exactly rich so i just dont want to get ripped off. PLEASE help me... thank you!!!*1991 240 sx...yes or no???*


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

i have a 91 240sx and i only paid $1500 for it, almost $6000 is a little much to be paying, the mileage though is a plus, so i say if your cool on spending that much for it, go for it. now as far as what you can do to it. if you really want performance out of it the major thing you can do is either get a sr20det, or an rbxxdet engine swap. these engines are both good and have a whole lot of potential. also you can just rebuild the original ka24de engine if you want, you can get a decent amount of horsepower out of it, not nearly as much as the sr or rb though


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I would get the 240 most definitly.

Reason 1) It's a more fun car to drive than the Camero because it's built to be a sports car and it will save you a lot more money on gas.

Reason 2) You are right that the KA24DE is a 4 banger and will lack a lot of power compared to the Camero. But wait, if you save and spend like 5 grand you can take out that dusty 4 and drop a RB25DET in it with room for intercooler. That motor can woop any Camero and it can be dropped in as easy as a SR20DET.

Reason 3) I don't know if this bothers you, but the one thing I don't like about Cameros or Firebirds, for that matter, is the long extended front. It's really not that big of a problem, but the engineers could of designed the back seats to accomadate for people with legs. Go figure!

Anyways, to anwser your original question about the price, I guess it's kind of steep, yet it's not. It has 73000 miles? That's awesome for a 91 model. Plus leather interior and sunroof. So, I could see why it's 6 Grand.

I'de look around for cheaper one first to save money, but just thinking about that 240 with leather and s/roof would make me buy it.

And one more thing, if your worried about power, I'de look at it this way.

You can drop an intercooled RB25DET in your car for 5 grand and all you have to do is install it. If you got that Camero, you would probably have to super charge it to achieve the accelaration of the RB25 which means a really heavy, gas guzzling engine without intercooled air. You could twin turbo the Camero, but it would still eat more gas than the inline 6. And as far as weight goes, with an RB25 in a 240, the RB engine will only way about 100 pounds more than the SR20DET engine. NOT bad for power to weight. So, you will not have to worry about upsetting the balance of the car.

So, you can have V8 domestic power, but man, the sound of a turbo charged Skyline engine is a very sweet and rare thing here in the states.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

well that helps a lot, thank you so much. if anyone else has any advice, im still listening. thanks guys.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

Michael,

My son just bought a 2002 Mustang GT 4.6 V8. He left his 1991 240SX HB at my house last week. Well, I've fallen in love with it! It is stock K-powered, but has been lowered with Eibach springs, 17x7 inch rims and 245x45-ZR rubber. I have a '97 Isuzu pickup, a '97 Cadillac DeVille, and an '02 ZZR1200 Kawasaki. But I'm in love with his '91 Nissan car (123,000 mi). Man, you wouldn't believe the driftin' with this baby. Slingin it sideways at 45-50, wide open to keep it slidin as long as U can. What a rush. The neighbors are catching on that it is me leaving those marks on the corners... ha ha ha haaaa. Is it as great a feeling as running 10.40's @ 133 mph on the Kawasaki, or wheeling all through first gear (without trying), then hitting second only to do it again (this time I have to pull up a little). Hmmmm. Think I'll sell the Isuzu to buy my SR13 clip. Would you believe my son left Japan three months ago, but the day after the authorities impounded his Skyline (single turbo-rwd). That's what happens if you drive in Japan without insurance. That little 6 cylinder will make how much torque? Hmmm again.

So, Michael, you still there? Buy a 240, just not that one UNLESS U can get the dealer down at least a thousand or more. The cornering is so much more fun (with the 240) than just flooring it (the Camaro) around corners in the rain to feel it slide. I mean how many brake stand burnouts do you need to do before you wake up to driftin it as the fun stuff? Personally, it took me about four years and two cars. A '70 Duster 6 cyl with the rr brake adjusted out and a 71 Torino GT 429 with like 2.90 rear axle that would burn one tire for a block (almost). After that was a VW bug and an Austin Healy Sprite.

By the way, I'm 49 years old. I don't care what people think when they see me in the 240. Soon it will be so quick and fast that they will only THINK they saw me.....

Yeah baby, yeah! Buy the 240!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

Personally, I wouldn't buy the 240SX. It really depends on what your plans for it are. That is too much money for a 91 240SX, plain and simple. Way too much money. ESPECIALLY if you want to do an engine swap. Low miles are a plus, but they really don't matter much if you're pulling the engine out anyway. 

If you just want to buy the car and drive it, and are happy with the stock power it puts out (which few are), then I say buy it. If you want to do a swap, I would say to hold out a bit, find one with high miles that still has a great interior, no dents, etc etc, for 2-3000 dollars. I got mine for $1425, and it's a 92 

About the Camaro vs. 240SX thing: Go test drive both, see which one you like more. If you don't like the Camaro as much, then refer to the above information when considering buying the 240


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

I have driven both the camaros and 240s. I use to be just a domestic auto guy, but not any more. I like both the imports and domestics. If you want this car as a daily driver or as a modded up drag car I would go with the 240. The camaro I had and a friend of mine had just fall apart. The interior rattles like crazy and camaros suck in any kind of weather, except for dry weather. Even with weight under your rear wheels. Plus we were always having trouble with our engines all the time. The 240 is a more reliable car in the end. But that price is a little high for a 91. Talk the dealer down to what you can afford. They want to make a buck just as bad as you want the car. Good Luck and I hope this info helped you.


----------



## marc-25 (Mar 3, 2003)

dam!!! their asking $6,000 for it (god!! what a rip-off) The blue book value is only $2,500 if your talking about the 240sx coupe with the manual transmission and that's if it's in good working order, good paint, no dents.


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

Referring to what you had said in your post, if you're not very knowledgable about cars(yet), a low milage car is probably a better investment in the long run. You're less likely to end up mopping up someone elses mess.

By the way, be sure that the odometer is working correctly for this car (It appears to be a common problem). Test drive a known distance and see what comes up... you may be buying a old hag who thinks shes still young.

Miles put wear on everything, not just engine. A low miles car will have more life left in it in general.

I was in the exact same situation you are 2 months ago. Found a 91 base coupe w/ no options (No A/C, I'm going to hate myself come summer) 47000 mi, $4000. Its now sitting right outside.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

If you spend that much on a 91 240SX....
hell buy an 300ZX (TwinTurbo!)  that will kick some Camero ASS


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

oh yeh... BTW.... swapping in an RB25DET will not be an easy swap as an SR20DET......
You may have to do some cutting, and major adjustments, the harnesses wont fit as easily, and the Speedometer and Tachometer will not be calibrated.


----------



## marc-25 (Mar 3, 2003)

well, I'm basing that amount on the blue book value which is 3,000.00 if its 6,000.00 it better have really low mileage (500) or a sr20det motor, If it had over 100,000 miles there is no way I'd pay 6k for it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

*Is too much!*

I pay 1800 for my 90 Coupe but it has the SOHC KA24E but it only had 107000 miles on it but all the belts, head gasket, timming chain and Water pump was change 3000 miles=$700 but It also had 4 new tires Falken Ziex 502=$350. he show me all the reciep. so I only pay $800 for my car. there is a 91 for $1650 here in GA it's hatch and looks new.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

well thats a little high for a 91. how much is the Z28, how many miles, and what options do they have?

I've driven both the 240 is ten times better then the Z28 in turning and gas saving. But if your going to leave it stock then go with the Z28 because it does look better stock and will kill the 240 stock in a straight race. 

Its all what you want they are two different types of cars, and two different setups. it all depends on your goals for the car.


----------

